# tree stand height



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

what height do you guys like to hang your tree stand up the tree?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Depends on the tree. If you can get into good cover 15 feet up, than go 15 feet. If you have to go 18, than go 18. Always try to get in branches, a fork in the tree, anything that will help break up that human blob sittin up there.

I like to be above 15 feet, but ive been as low as 12 and as high as 25 (which is really really freakin high!). And ive seen alot of stands i can do chinups on from the ground. Which is pointless in my opinion.

Id say my average is around 20.

Just remember, the higher you go, the more extreme of an angle youll have on close shots. Its mighty tough to get both lungs on a deer ten yards away if your 25+ feet high.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks barebackjack

i cant wait to get out and try it this year!! this is my first year huntin deer with my bow, im pretty new to the sittin in trees for em (doesnt help growin up in bandlands  )


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

15ft and 16ft is what most of our stands our but we have 1 thats 20ft and its alot nicer. think of it like your bowfishing platform the higher the better just have a rail so you dont fall out again :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, you dont want to fall on the deer. They are not soft like carp


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

put up a stand last week that's about 9 ft high on one side of the tree and about 17 ft high if you stand on the other side of the tree.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Distance away from the trail is more important than stand height. You want to try to stay between 18-25 yds away if you can. Thats 50-75 ft or so.
Drillem and grillem!!


----------

